# Fred's picture thread



## Fred (Nov 8, 2004)

*Lasiodorides striatus*

Did this Pic show up (sorry first time trying to put pics in)


----------



## pandinus (Nov 8, 2004)

nope.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 8, 2004)

Nope, try again.


----------



## Fred (Nov 9, 2004)

*Lasiodorides striatus*


----------



## MeteoRa (Nov 9, 2004)

I can't view your picture... was it just only me :?


----------



## Zibi (Nov 9, 2004)

You can't paste pictures this way from your hard disk. Upload it into serwer and try again. Or, use "Attach Files" option from this Board.


----------



## Zibi (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, another try to attach picture from hard drive i think


----------



## Fred (Feb 6, 2005)

*Pics of my Ts*

here are some of my Ts.


----------



## Fred (Feb 6, 2005)

*Pics of my Ts*

here are some of my Ts.
just to see if I did this right. just tell me if the pics show up please.


----------



## Fred (Feb 6, 2005)

Sorry for the blurryness


----------



## Fred (Feb 6, 2005)

sorry for post 2 of the same thing and I also forgot a pic. And sorry I don't have any pics of my Lasiodorides Striatus. but I bet you can guess what this is.


----------



## Philth (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Fred.

  The first pic that looks like a T blondi, also looks like its close to a molt.  I would just leave it alone, try not to handle to much.


----------



## Fred (Feb 7, 2005)

correct but she that pic is old and she has already past away


----------



## Fred (Feb 7, 2005)

well semi old


----------



## jw73 (Feb 7, 2005)

No they don't.


----------



## Garficro (Feb 7, 2005)

nothing!


----------



## Sandra (Feb 7, 2005)

I've screwed this up at first too. If it helps: bring up the reply window, do your message, then click on "Manage attachments" button below it. In the next window, use the browse button to find and choose the picture file you want. Click on "Upload" - I suspect I might have once closed the window without clicking the upload button or clicked "Submit Reply" before it was uploaded completely.

I'll be attaching my little pic here as a test...


----------



## Fred (May 24, 2005)

*old pic of my l striatus*

here's an old picture of my lasiodorides striatus.





oh god that's blurry(sorry)


----------



## Joe1968 (May 24, 2005)

still very nice T.


----------



## Sean (May 24, 2005)

I am thinking about getting one of these, you recommend them?


----------



## manville (May 24, 2005)

they look a lot like the A seemani


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 24, 2005)

*Striatus...*

Wow! Blurry but WOW! I have one left. She is around 4". I'm surprised she let you hold her. Mine wouldn't have it.


----------



## tmanjim (May 24, 2005)

nice pic. my female is huge and fast. too skittish to pick up like that. yes they do look somewhat like a seemani but larger and more robust.


----------



## Fred (May 25, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> I am thinking about getting one of these, you recommend them?


Yes I do. There big and great looking.

My Female is very docile. Not skittish at all.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 25, 2005)

ya, the old pics, Fred, how's she doing?the very last time i've heard about her was a while ago about how she took down a mouse
how big is she now
Can't wait for the newer pics of her


----------



## Fred (May 25, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> ya, the old pics, Fred, how's she doing?the very last time i've heard about her was a while ago about how she took down a mouse
> how big is she now
> Can't wait for the newer pics of her


Hey Randolph!
She has molted once since that pic and it took her 12 hours!!!! Now she is about 7" and doing very well. I'll will try to take some pics in the late week all depending if I get my camera back.


----------



## Fred (May 25, 2005)

*More Pics*

Here is another old pic of my Lasiodories Striatus.





another...





G rosea





Another...When I brought my very first T home...





A seemanni. I'm glad I got this pic, now I can't even see her.


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 25, 2005)

Fred said:
			
		

> A seemanni. I'm glad I got this pic, now I can't even see her.


Don't feel alone, my CRZ is the same way. Nice Ts though!  :clap:


----------



## Fred (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Scorps. Today I saw her legs sticking out of the top of her burrow. It was the first site of her in months.


----------



## Joe1968 (May 26, 2005)

very nice striatus, nice seemani too.


----------



## Fred (May 31, 2005)

When I unpacked this little t blondi...


----------



## Fred (May 31, 2005)

set up pic for lasiodorides striatus


----------



## Heartfang (Jun 2, 2005)

Fred, you're alive!  Nice spiders, man.  I mean man-lover.


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2005)

sorry for the blurryness and enormous size of the pictures. I'm new to editing pictures.
my scolopendra subspinipes





another...





Mike H's male T blondi(Flicky)





My female T blondi





another...


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 27, 2005)

flicky looks a little hungry....or are they normally that small bummed? :?


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2005)

That picture was before I fed him the hopper.


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2005)

my a seemanni





again...


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2005)

This is my pretty calm H lividum, the only thing it does for defense is run and goes in the defense position and does nothing.


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2005)

that's all the pics for today. I will probably post some more tomorrow.


----------



## Brando (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw what a sweet cobalt. Nice T's you have there.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok, now a picture of you, my sister wants to know what you look like


----------



## Fred (Jul 28, 2005)

I did in Who's behind the computer 2 thread. Except my mom took them when I wasn't looking.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 29, 2005)

i wouldn't be surprised if that colbalt turned on you later on, thats why T's are in 
different league to cats and dogs, T's can't be trained and there personality can change in a second or after each moult like alot of my T's i even get OBT stlye threat postures from my Boehmei when shespost moult and grouchy


----------



## brachy (Jul 29, 2005)

Your spiders are very nice, but theys abdomen is small. Why??? :? Her isn t fresly molt.


----------



## Fred (Jul 30, 2005)

most of them have molted not long ago except the H lividum I seriously feed her/him a lot and there's no change in the abdomen.


----------



## Fred (Aug 8, 2005)

these are my new additions from Avery Exoctics.

Megaphobema Robustom 4" unsexed





Another





These little guys are really cool, their legs do the "wave" when they walk




















And this is my emperor scorpion.


----------



## Fred (Aug 15, 2005)

*Alot of pictures*

M robustom















B smithi










G rosea















P fasciata





T blondi 











And Finally A semanni


----------



## Fred (Aug 15, 2005)

nevermind that wasn't that many pictures. It seemed like a lot when I was uploading them.


----------



## evilarachnid (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice collection of T's you have there. Your Robustum is impressive Im 
 hopefully getting one soon.


----------



## Fred (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks evilarachnid


----------



## Fred (Aug 29, 2005)

*Haplopelma Lividum Post molt.*

Here she is!


----------



## Python (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pics. Awesome color. How big is she?


----------



## Fred (Aug 29, 2005)

I would say around 5" I'm not to sure though.


----------



## BLS Blondi (Aug 29, 2005)

*She's a beauty*

She is an awesome specimen...love that coloring


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 29, 2005)

*Love that Baby Blue!*

Excellent CB Blue. Fantastic Shade, is she bitey?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful H. lividum


----------



## Fred (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys. She is quite bitey but sometimes she'll just run away.


----------



## Fred (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not sure she is CB, I got her from a petstore. But you never know.


----------



## Fred (Sep 4, 2005)

*Some pics.*

Here's my t blondi. Around 1 year old.





P regalis





another





sorry this one is kind of blurry because it was through the side of the encloser.





S subspinipes "vietnam"









M robustum









A seemanni









L striatus eating





Closer...


----------



## Nick_schembri (Sep 4, 2005)

ooooooh.......you have M robustum! I want one   
Nice collection!


----------



## Fred (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks, but that's only half of them.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 5, 2005)

first of all nice robustum..(some day i will have one)...secondly i saw many seemanies but never in a bluephase like the one you have....is that some sort side effect of the flash...?

Aaron


----------



## Madeline (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool Centipede!


----------



## king7 (Sep 6, 2005)

nice collection


----------



## robustum1 (Sep 6, 2005)

hi,
i like your robustum   :worship:


----------



## Fred (Sep 6, 2005)

aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> first of all nice robustum..(some day i will have one)...secondly i saw many seemanies but never in a bluephase like the one you have....is that some sort side effect of the flash...?
> 
> Aaron


I don't think so. I've took her outside for pictures before... and she still had the blue on the front legs and around the eyes.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 7, 2005)

So i can say that you have an AMAZING Seemani.....congrat

Aaron


----------



## Fred (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Aaron, and everyone else that replied. I will probably post some more pics tonight.


----------



## TheMachete (Sep 7, 2005)

Love the pede feeding pic. I have a pic with mine in the identical feeding position. Very cool.


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2005)

_*Haplopelma lividum*_





_*Poecilotheria rufilata*_


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2005)

oops I forgot one of the rufilata


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2005)

_*Poecilotheria regalis*_





forgot another...
_*Poecilotheria rufilata*_





_*Scolopendra subspinipes sp*_


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2005)

another one of the M robustum


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 8, 2005)

How big is your _P. rufilata_? It is a very nice looking spider.


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2005)

The P rufilata is around 2.5"-3" in premolt


----------



## cloud711 (Sep 9, 2005)

very nice collection you got there.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 9, 2005)

very attractive H.lividium...even the pokies are awsome..

Aaron


----------



## Fred (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, I probably will be posting pictures later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry for the no update. But here are some new pictures...

_*Poecilotheria regalis Female 5"*_





_*Scolopendra subspinipes "veitnam"*_




















_*Aphonopelma seemanni female 5"*_




















_*Brachypelma smithi*_















_*Megaphobema robustum*_


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 14, 2005)

Your _A. seemani _ is a beauty! And very nice new _P. regalis_.


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Your _A. seemani _ is a beauty! And very nice new _P. regalis_.


Thanks Lorgakor. I'm pretty sure she is a blue phase.


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's my G rosea. If you look to the left of the g rosea, you can see my Lasiodorides striatus.















The emp...





And here's the millis


----------



## Anthony (Sep 14, 2005)

That is a great group with the seemani outstanding. Good for you.


----------



## memen49 (Sep 14, 2005)

the m robustum is very nice, and i like this species .


----------



## Fred (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I'll try to get some more pics soon.


----------



## Fred (Sep 13, 2009)

*Just a few pictures... for now*

Brachypelma albopilosum







Xenesthis intermeda, these guys have a little spunk to them.







Lasiodorides striatus (was bought as a 'blue birdeater' in a pet store so I did some research and I'm almost sure its L striatus)


----------



## moose35 (Sep 13, 2009)

# 3 in my opinion looks more like
Thrixopelma cyaneolum.

nice pics...good looking spiders/

               moose


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! Number three is extremely beautiful! Awesome T!

And of course the Xenesthis is beautiful, thats just a given.


----------



## Fred (Sep 13, 2009)

Moose I can take some more pictures if you want to help me ID her.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 13, 2009)

fred.
those are awesome Ts.
i love the number 3. absolutely beautiful T. no doubt!


----------



## moose35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fred said:


> Moose I can take some more pictures if you want to help me ID her.


please do she is a beautiful T.


i have a Lasiodorides striatus and i don't think thats what you have.
from the pic you posted so far it really does look like Thrixopelma cyaneolum.

             moose


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Moose. 

I've been thinking she was L striatus for about 5 or so years now. It kinda blows my mind to know that she's something different. The care for the two spiders must be pretty similiar.

And if it helps, the last molt I measured had a 7" legspan


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Koh! I will be adding another beaut to the collection soon!


----------



## moose35 (Sep 14, 2009)

could also be...Homoeomma sp. "Blue"
there is supposed to be a large form and a small form of these.
but i'm kinda clueless about all of this. try to pm   goterps.
i've seen him talking about these in a thread somewhere.

       moose


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm uploading a ton of pictures right now, I'll post them in about 5 min.


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2009)

Here we go

I used a flash for some of them and then I used manual focus and no flash with a UV light. For the record I'm still a newbie with pictures.


















*I was trying to capture the little bit of purple on the abdomen.*







*Started walking away from me.* 











*On my hand for size comparison*.







*No flash.*


----------



## shypoet (Sep 15, 2009)

nice pictures


----------



## Anthony Straus (Sep 15, 2009)

She's a beaut!


----------



## Fred (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 15, 2009)

again,,that's gorgeous T. i wanna get same one too!
btw, i don't think it's a thrixoplema. carapace is  different in my opinion.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 16, 2009)

amazing blue T!
sorry,i cant help with ID.


----------



## Fred (Sep 16, 2009)

Its alright man. I'm leaning towards Homoeomma sp. "Blue" She resembles that more than the thrixopelma. I'm agreeing with you Koh


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the addition thanks to Koh. She's been adapting to her new home so the picture aren't too great.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 20, 2009)

Fred
thank you too. I cannot wait to see more pics of her! 
Im very glad you like her. please take a good care of it. hehe


----------



## Fred (Sep 21, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> Fred
> thank you too. I cannot wait to see more pics of her!
> Im very glad you like her. please take a good care of it. hehe


Oh I will. I'm just waiting for come silicone to cure to put her in a vivarium. Right now I have her in a tall 5 gallon with a place to hide.

Here's some more pictures.


















I really wish this one didn't have a little blur to it, but I think it still looks good.







And I noticed a little scar on her abdomen. It doesn't look serious or anything so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Fred (Oct 2, 2009)

*A few pictures of Poecilotheria rufilata*

She's about 7" maybe a little more.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 2, 2009)

She's gorgeous.  Rufis are my personal favorite when it comes to pokies.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 2, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> She's gorgeous.  Rufis are my personal favorite when it comes to pokies.


+1

These are also my favorite pokie. Even above metallica.

Thats one beautiful girl.


----------



## Fred (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Definitely one of my favourite pokies. I'm excited to mate her in the spring!


----------



## maitre (Oct 4, 2009)

I love rufies too.. but that's only cuz I keep rufies and formosas lol


----------



## LovePets (Oct 5, 2009)

In generally I don't like rufies,but this is gorgeous


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 5, 2009)

My sling died yesterday from a meal worm bite while she was molting. 
Definetly getting a new one, such a cool T. Great pics btw


----------



## Fred (Oct 5, 2009)

That's very unfortunate. They are definitely a rad species! And thanks


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 5, 2009)

man, mine is miniature compared to yours. The male thats going around is less than 5 inches Lol. I hope he lives to get around to you!


----------



## Fred (Oct 8, 2009)

haha, I got her from Koh awhile back. I wasn't extpecting her to be that big. When I took the tissue from the package I was amazed at how big she is. I'll start fattening her up for the male. Hopefully he makes it.


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 8, 2009)

when i had my male, she was bit young. but the size of her you have now is right ready to mate . Good luck Fred and Mike! we gotta see some more rufilatas going around canadian market.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

That last pic. Lime green legs....awesome


----------



## Teal (Oct 17, 2009)

*Beautiful! That is the one pokie I REALLY want! *


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 17, 2009)

My male was eaten. Sorry man.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

gorgeous ruffey!


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

*Some Pictures*

A young Lampropelma violaceopes still sporting the juvenile colours. Handling this one was a complete mistake. I completely forgot how fast they were when I was rehousing haha. Thank god for deep bathtubs.

















A large female from what I've been told is a Lasiodorides striatus.












Female Grammostala rosea stretching out.












Female Aphonopelma seemanni












Female Brachypelma smithi







Immature male Poecilotheria ornata












Poecilotheria regalis' hanging out







Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful rufilata.


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

oh yeah ignore the date on some of those haha


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Beautiful rufilata.


Thanks! Definitely one of my favourites


----------



## maitre (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope my rufilata's turn out like yours!!!!


----------



## natebugman (Apr 7, 2010)

Your L. striatus is beautiful though a little bald. How long u had her and how big is she?


----------



## Fred (Apr 7, 2010)

bald?  She's about 7" and I've had her for about 7 years


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Apr 8, 2010)

It not a Lasiodorides, it a Homoeomma sp.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 8, 2010)

*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> It not a Lasiodorides, it a Homoeomma sp.


I was thinking Homoeomma sp. blue as well, however, they don't even get close to 7"...more around 5".

Cass


----------



## Fred (Apr 8, 2010)

It's been a battle trying to figure the ID on her. At first I thought L striatus, but some of the people on here said it looked like hommoeomma sp. So I'll post picture with it titled H sp then people will say L striatus. Personally I don't really care what she is. I don't have any intention of breeding her


----------



## Fred (Apr 12, 2010)

*Ultimate male?*

I've been getting pretty lucky over the years and have never had a male mature on me. Recently my male P ornata molted and I'm not a 100% sure if he's ultimate. The picture is a little blury but I think you can see the bulb. What do you think?


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 12, 2010)

*Wow!*

He's realy Lengthy! Hope ya got a Girl......Mrs. made me get rid of mine 

GL - Jason


----------



## Fred (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn man, that's unfortunate!

I just realized I posted this is the wrong part of this forum.

This one is definitely a male though.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 19, 2010)

Impressive   Good looking...herd!


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2010)

*Nice Ts! Love the regalis communal.. so cool! *


----------



## Fred (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks Coop.

Teal, There are actually four in the there. I usually find those three together, and the fourth one is always a loner. The set up is really cool though.


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 20, 2010)

the communal regalis look very nice! 
and i cannot wait til i get MM ornata.


----------



## fatich (Apr 20, 2010)

Your last picture of P.rufilata is awesome, beautiful colours.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice pokie collection.


----------



## Fred (May 4, 2010)

*L violaceopes molt!*

My little L violaceopes molted about 2 weeks ago, and is now waaaaay to large for his or her home, so I did some rehousing and had time for one picture haha. These buggers are fast.


----------

